# 4.5 ft fall!



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So after only 4 days of being a frog owner I made the hideously stupid, and careless mistake of forgetting to close the corner of the lid for the container one of my azureus is in (after feeding), and the froglet inside apparently squeezed his way out and I just found him on the floor. I gently scooped him up with an unused fly container, put him back in his enclosure, gently sprayed him with some water, and placed some paper around the outside of the tank to block a little light in case that could cause further stress. 

My biggest concern is that the frog is only (probably) 2-3 months old and he fell 4.5 feet to the wood floor!  I'm almost in tears right now... I just can't believe that I overlooked something like that and now my negligence might kill this little azureus! Is there anything I can do other than leave it alone so that it hopefully recovers? When I scooped it up it rolled over on it's back and didn't move so when I put it back in the tank I wet it's belly, righted it and then wet it's back, trying to rehydrate the little thing and rinse off some of the fuzzies. Does anyone have any advice or experience with escapes/falls that they can share? I'm feeling a little frantic... 

*EDIT* The frog was only out for 30 minutes at the most which is no picnic with such dry air but hopefully it increases the chances of recovery... I'm just so worried about the height of the fall.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just keep an eye on him, but he shoudl be find provided that he is in good health.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Julio!

I peeked through the plastic and it looks like the little one has moved a little and is sitting up looking alert. I really hope "he" is ok. I may be overreacting but I feel like a new mom you know?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

"He" is just kind of hanging out close to where I put "him" in originally, hunkered down. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

The other day I went to feed my Bakhuis and as I opened the door my female jumped across the tank, out the door, and about 4 ft down on to the tile. I ran and got a cup to scoop her up and put her in her tank, rinsed her off and she hid in a hut for about 24 hours but is fine now. I just knew that she had internal injuries, but she is back to her old self.

I think these guys are a lot stronger than we give them credit for and I'm sure your little guy will be fine. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Some many years ago I had a dumpy tree frog that got out of his tank and went on a nice leaping journey through the house as i chased after it, at one point it jumped on to the arm rest of our couch and then wanted to jump to our bar. I went to grab for it and watched in horror as it leaped for the bar many feet up in the air away from the arm rest, totally missing it and landing smack down hard on to the wood floor. I thought for sure as i heard this loud smacking sound the frog was going to be dead. I looked down and there he was calm as could be. 

The frog lived for several years after that incident, I am sure your little one will be okay.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I sure hope the little one lives a long and productive life! Thank you so much for sharing your stories. I'm sorry you and your frogs went through that but it helps to settle my mind about my azureus being ok after such an ordeal. He/she is of course, resting now, but last I checked had hopped about a bit before hiding under the usual leaf. I appreciate the kind words and support guys . At least I know that while I may be overreacting, I'm in the company of understanding individuals .


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

We actually have a messed up view of falling and survival. Animals less than a pound should easily survive a fall from an airplane assuming they don't land on cement. A fall of this 'short' distance for your frog is of little concern. Go take a mouse and drop it off the roof of your house - it will walk away, no problems =]. Assuming your frog doesn't land on something sharp, it will be fine [no internal injuries at all].


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had an adult cobalt get out of the tank and he had to have fallen 6ft at the least. I have no idea how long he had been out but his eyes were starting to turn grey. I soaked him in water for 10 minutes and put him back in the tank. Before his escape he was the submissive male and after the escape and being rehydrated and put back in the tank, he started calling which was a first for him.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Honestly I wouldnt worry about it.

I know not all frogs are the same but some of our tree frogs/Coqui here in Puerto Rico as a defense mechanisim jump out of huge trees and let themselves fall to the ground many feet below (15 plus feet).

Every night as I head out to my terrace I can hear them droping to the tiles when they get startled. I still have to see one not hop away from it unhurt.

On a similar note one of my intermedius fell from a distance of about4-5 feet when knocked of my hands by my daughter who snuck behind me to give me a a hug. To make matters worse landed about 3 feet from our cat whom I thought would use him/her as a toy or treat. The little bugger just seemed to square of facing the cat (or at least it seemed that way) and only moved when I tried to capture him. He was just fine. I know an intermedius cannot compare to an azureus.......but you woud be srurpised at how hardy frogs can be. Besides Im sure in the wild they probably fall from plants, rocks, etc.....

Hope this helps a bit and that your frog is okay.

MArcos


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reassurance . I just did their morning feeding and the "fallen azureus" seems just fine. He/she is even back to climbing the side of the enclosure . I find it so funny that I'm already starting to see "personality" differences in these two frogs. The escapee is eating less than the other (which is no different than the days prior to the accident) but doesn't seem to be thin so I guess I won't worry about that either. The little round belly eases my mind...

Thanks again all!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm seeing personality differences in my azureus too, it's kinda cool.... One of them barely every comes out of the broms and the other spends half his time in the cocohut and half the time out in the moss.

I've had a variety of tree frogs fall without any problem. When I first started doing poison dart frogs I went to put my leuc in his cage for the first time, (six foot high shelf) and he jumped out of the container and landed on the floor, so I scooped her up with the container I'd bought her in and went to put her in the cage again and she jumped right out. It wasn't until the fourth shot that I got her in the cage (I know, you'd think I would learn but that little one wanted _nothing_ to do with that cage). I've had her quite a while now, no problems


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

ESweet said:


> Go take a mouse and drop it off the roof of your house - it will walk away, no problems =].


Not sure I want know how you found this out.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Im so excited to have found this site. Its threads like this that have taught me so much. I dont know what i'd do without this site. Probably just worry myself sick lol


----------

